# Kettenblatt zentrieren / Schraube lose



## Freakbiker (20. März 2006)

Heu !
ich hab folgendes problemchen:
die schraube von meinem Kettenblatt löst sich immer beim fahren, egal wie fest ich die zieh. das hat natürlich auch zur Folge das sich mein KB dezentriert. Hab schon unterlgescheibn drunter, aber hilft nichts...
Was kann ich tun ?

ride on

Fabian


----------



## Tobster (20. März 2006)

loctite benutzen! also n klein tropfen auf des gewinde der kb schraube drauf un dann ordentlich festschrauben  ... müsst aber eig. och direkt scho auf der schraube drauf sein, ansonsten halt selber machn 

grüße
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Duke (20. März 2006)

Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gleich geschlagen, 

aber die Kettenblattschrauben lösen sich eigentlich nicht von alleine. 

Hast du sie auch richtig festgezogen? Man muss die Gegenschraube (Mutter? keine Ahnung wie die heißt) auf der anderen Seite des Kettenblattes festhalten damit sie sich nicht mitdreht.  

Hast du wahrscheinlich gemacht, ist halt nur so eine Idee.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Freakbiker (20. März 2006)

Gegenschraube ? Die KBschraube wird direkt in den Kurbelarm gedreht, und ya, ich hab die richtig festgemacht, hab sogar noch Besenstil als verlängerung an den Imbus gemacht... aber sonst danke für die schnelle Hilfe, ma guggn ob das was hilft.

ride on

Fabi


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (20. März 2006)

Raoul Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gleich geschlagen,
> 
> aber die Kettenblattschrauben lösen sich eigentlich nicht von alleine.
> 
> ...



So ist das bei MTB Kurbeln


----------



## Raoul Duke (20. März 2006)

Ups,

habe mich schon wieder ins BMX SubForum verlaufen.  
Scheinbar werden hier präferenziell Fragen diskutiert die mich interessieren. Naja, wenn es bei BMX Kurbeln keine Konterschrauben gibt, hilft wohl wirklich nur kleben. 

Ach übrigens es gibt einen Locktite den man bei 80°C im Kochtopf wieder aufkochen kann. Damit haben wir früher bei surfen die Adapter für die Mastfüsse am Powerjoint festgeklebt. Ging super! Ich hoffe wenigstens damit ein wenig helfen zu können. 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## mwulf (21. März 2006)

Ich hatte mal an einem MTB so eine Kurbelschraube, da ist mit ab und zu der vierkant lose geworden. Nach einer gemeinsamen Unterhaltung mit meinem 120 Nm Akkuschlagschrauber hat sich dieses liedrige Vieh nicht mehr von seinem Platz gerührt.

MfG Mwulf


----------



## Flatpro (21. März 2006)

och jungs kopp selber anstrengen kleben freuen bei gescheiten parts hat man sone tollen probleme doch eigentlich erst garnich


----------



## mwulf (21. März 2006)

@Flatpro: Klar, bei meiner LX und der XTR Kurbel habe ich solche Probs nicht aber es kann/will nicht jeder so viel reinbuttern ... als Schüler z.B. hätte ich mehrere Monate gebraucht um mir ne LX Kurbel leisten zu können. Und das Wissen über Loctite ist nicht angebohren, von daher finde ich deinen generften Tonfall nicht angebracht.


----------



## da_master (21. März 2006)

Freakbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenschraube ? Die KBschraube wird direkt in den Kurbelarm gedreht, und ya, ich hab die richtig festgemacht, hab sogar noch Besenstil als verlängerung an den Imbus gemacht... aber sonst danke für die schnelle Hilfe, ma guggn ob das was hilft.
> 
> ride on
> 
> Fabi





das heißt net imbus das ist ein inbus!!


----------



## machtsgut (21. März 2006)

"Federringe"

gibts im baumarkt. bringt einiges, mich hats auch gehilftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Oldschool (21. März 2006)

Moin Jungs,

das ist das beste: (Für mich)

http://www.nordlock.de/web/78_23_37.htm

Schaut euch diese Seite mal genauer an...
Ich habe die Funktion dieser Teile mal getestet, hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## wuselkopf (11. April 2006)

hehe , ich hatte mal son ähnliches problem , schraube dauernd gelockert und kein loctite im haus , also einfach schnell ins bad gegangen , den durchsichtigen nagellack von der muddi geklaut und aufs gewinde gepinselt , ohne scheiß , funzt super . ride on


----------

